# New Savoy Executive series medium sized humidor



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

My new humidor came with boveda seasoning packs and 72% regular packs. These were selected by the mfg. I see a lot of you using much less RH. Is 72 too high? I'm still seasoning now so plenty of time to make a change.

_pics soon_


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice looking humi, how do you get it to hang from the ceiling without the lid popping open? Oh Nevermind, I see it has a lock.

Im a 65% RH person myself.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol, ill get that pic fixed eventually. Can't even see it in safari.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Is this upside down too?


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

wittywon said:


> Is this upside down too?
> View attachment 45663


No, its rotated 90 degrees to the left.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I think 72 is much too high. I keep my rH around 64-65% and I think most of the good people of Puff would say the same. I think you'll get more flavor and encounter less burn issues in the mid 60's.

In regards to the Pics, don't sweat it. I've posted pics that won't show using Chrome, but will show in Safari and all combinations of browsers that you can think of. Sometimes they just take a while for you, but others can see them.

Boveda's are cool, so if you wish go that route, I suggest purchasing the 65% packs, or purchasing 65% Heartfelt puck.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

If I go to 65 I wonder how early, if at all, I can finish seasoning. Time to get a hygro in there.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Yap, you'll definitely want to get a hygrometer soon. I recommend that you get 65% media as soon as you can. The 72% Boveda's will be fine to finish seasoning and for storing until you get something new. Try a cigar that you store at 72, then try that same stick after going down to 65 to see if you notice any differences.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If it makes you feel even better, Savoys are 100% Herf N Turf approved vessels  Superb quality and understated elegance. Well done.

Yes, follow the boys' advice and go 65%. In a humidor that size, I'd use two medium tubes on the floor and a puck in the lid. Perfect!

If you do that, sod the hygrometer. You won't need it.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> If it makes you feel even better, Savoys are 100% Herf N Turf approved vessels  Superb quality and understated elegance. Well done.


Indeed it does, I've read up a lot on your posts. Thank you!


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Never mind.


----------

